# Local fifths



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the three "rare dog" slug plate cylinders from the Capitol of CA. The embossing speaks for itself. Read 'em and weep. LOL


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

MIKE :my eyes are bad can you take a picture of them closer up? If not I understand . JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem is that you must shrink the pics so small to post 'em here that you can hardly see 'em. Large files no workee.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2008)

There ya go Glass man,a little blury but bigger [] Nice bottles Cal


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to make 'em larger, but I kept gettin' the "file too large" refusal, so I shrunk 'em down to get 'em to work. What can I do?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this any better? I enlarged the file a little.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 28, 2008)

wayyyy better mike. Beautiful bottles[]


----------



## Delta Digger (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats a great display of beautiful bottle..love the local stuff..keep'em coming


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2008)

VERY NICE ,THANK YOU!!!!


----------

